# Better Background Mix?



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey, I just wanted to see if any of you have had success with other types of background mixes. I'm talking like the eco-earth and silicone type backgrounds. I've tried eco-earth and NEHERP's background mix and both tend to wash away over time when sprayed with water, revealing the black silicone.

Maybe I'm applying my mix incorrectly? I just silicone an area and immediately throw on the mix, pressing it into the silicone as I pour it. Then leave for 24 hours before blowing away the excess, not wiping.

Am I doing something wrong? Or do you guys know something that works better? I want to avoid peat moss as I know harvesting it is very damaging to the environment. I'd like to keep things as environmentally friendly as possible.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I make a cork mosaic background and spray foam the gaps, then use black silcone to cover the foam and press ABG mix into it.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Taylor of our plant department recently wrote a helpful blog HERE on the construction of his beautiful vivarium. He mentions in Step/Photo #6 the ingredients that he chose to use and you can see how it turned out. There are a lot of options out there, but using a mixture of fine and coarse will help with both good coverage and vine climbing ability.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmm maybe I had issues cuz my mix wasn't completely dry? It never was wet but it had a bit of moisture in it. Could temperature also affect how the mix will stick to the silicone? All of my builds have been done in the basement of my old house which had low humidity and low temps. Around mid 60s usually.

Would building the background in my garage, which is warm and humid, help this? I'm planning a 36"x18"x24" build for my D. tinctorius 'Patricia' and I really don't want to have a messed up background again lol.

@chillplants I've done cork mosaic before. It just doesn't fit with what I want to do this time. I want a background that's completely covered in a background mix and then I'll be carving foam "trees" and having them around the tank. I originally wanted to do a faux rock background but I don't want to deal with curing anything or excessive carving and painting to make them look real.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Many of us have had issues with the coco fiber and/or peat mix not being completely dry before applying it. I usually bake mine until I think it's dry and then I still let it sit out for a few days just to be absolutely sure it has dried completely.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

chillplants said:


> Many of us have had issues with the coco fiber and/or peat mix not being completely dry before applying it. I usually bake mine until I think it's dry and then I still let it sit out for a few days just to be absolutely sure it has dried completely.


I'll have to try that. This is going to be the permanent home for my D. tinctorius so I really want it to turn out perfect.


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

I love the addition of some ground up cork to fine/medium coco coir and peat. Gives a good texture and appearance dry or wet.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Boboluke said:


> I love the addition of some ground up cork to fine/medium coco coir and peat. Gives a good texture and appearance dry or wet.


It seems lots of people like the addition of peat in their backgrounds but I don't agree with the use of it as its not sustainable and its harvesting it destroys the homes of some very unique wildlife. I was thinking of trying to add sand to the mix. I was thinking that the dirt and other bits in the NEHERP's background mix would stick to the majority of the silicone and the sand would easily fill in any spots the background mix couldn't easily stick to.

I'm thinking a bit of sand stirred into the mix would work well. And give the background some nice color. I could also try dried excavator clay. I feel like that could have a nice look to it. My main plan is a mostly background mix/silicone background with planters for some plants that can't grow epiphytically and the some carved foam trees. After going to the NY Reptile Expo in White Plains, NY earlier today I decided to go with a 36"x18"x36" tank so I'm thinking I might make some really cool fake trees and make this multi species setup with Gold Dust Geckos and my group of D. tinctorius 'Patrica'. My thought process was the frogs would stick mostly to the ground and eat the fruit flies I provide them and the geckos would stay up in the fake branches and plants and eat pangea and other foods I provided for them. 

I plan on this tank having a small pond as well so I'll have to see how each component can work well together. Lots of different things I want to try.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Was your Eco earth COMPLETELY dry before you pressed it into the silicone? If its even slightly damp it will not stick and eventually peel off. I use ABG mix now on backgrounds. it allows better growth up the background.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

BlueRidge said:


> Was your Eco earth COMPLETELY dry before you pressed it into the silicone? If its even slightly damp it will not stick and eventually peel off. I use ABG mix now on backgrounds. it allows better growth up the background.


That's where I think I was at fault. It may have had some moisture to it to be completely honest. When I built my backgrounds I kind of just took my NEHERP background mix and used it right out of the gallon bag but obviously that wasn't the best choice. I'm thinking for next time I might spread it out on some sheets and lets and dry out for a few days cuz I really want this background to last.


----------

